# Favorite Christian Songs



## lilyamongthorns

What's everyone's favorite Christian song? Or songs you like? Or song of the moment. Songs that touch your soul? Songs that give you a spiritual high? Fun songs?

Fun song:


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I am not religious at all, but back in high school, a friend introduced me to a song called "God of wonders" by Third Day. Super good song.


----------



## Royals

Oh so many, I try to recapture my lost (gospel) years, so if you have some suggestions please tell me  I like rock/pop/worship best. This is my list so far of favorite artists/cds/songs:


- Aaron Shust - anything, but Life Itself, More Wonderfull, To God Alone 
mostly.
- Aaron Keys - anything, but Psalm 52 mostly.
- Twila Paris - a lot, Warrior Is A Child.
- Delerious - King Of Fools cd is great.
- William McDowell - As I Worship and Arise CD.
- Marvin Sapp - a lot of songs.
- Jars Of Clay - Much Afraid cd is great.
- Aaron & Amanda Crabb - Miracle among other songs
- Amy Grant - Jehovah
- Chris Tomlin - Our God Is Greater
- Casting Crowns - Father, Spirit, Jesus is a great song.
- Addison Road - All That Matters, This Little Light Of Mine
- Donnie McClurkin - I Call You Faithfull, Only You Are Holy

check them out if you haven't yet


----------



## visualkeirockstar

My fav.
m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DaD2uPRhOPkk&v=aD2uPRhOPkk&gl=US


----------



## Royals

Oh, Aaron Shust has a song with Kari Jobe, Wondrous Love


----------



## John316C

does this qualify? in california there seems to be a lot of christian songs, i didnt know it was so bug in america, but now i realize how much christian music there is.

everything past the v=

http:// www .you tube .com/watch?v=bMaojBogT34

and put it into [ youtube ]...[ /youtube ]


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Could I post something?:sus haha ya my favorite christian song has to be Strong Enough. I'm not sure who by but it's a good song even from a non christian


----------



## catcharay

When I went to mass, they'd have hymns sung by a good singer:

Shout to the Loud -


----------



## lilyamongthorns

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Could I post something?:sus haha ya my favorite christian song has to be Strong Enough. I'm not sure who by but it's a good song even from a non christian


I love Matthew West. I haven't heard Strong Enough, I just listened, it's beautiful!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

lilyamongthorns said:


> I love Matthew West. I haven't heard Strong Enough, I just listened, it's beautiful!


It's a good one My best friend sang it for a talent show at school, and her voice is absolutely amazing and that's where I first heard it before hearing it on the radio.


----------



## Gordom

Here are a few of my favorites that come to mind.

*R & B Style Gospel:*

Kirk Franklin (My Love, My Love, My All)





Rodney Bryant (A Testimony)





Soul Seekers (It's All God) *I edited my post and added this one.*





*Southern Gospel (has a country sound to it) :*

When I Get Carried Away (Ivan Parker)





Four Days Late (Karen Peck and New River)





*Contemporary:*

Breathe (Michael W. Smith) 




NOTE: This may have one of those annoying Youtube ads, but you should be able to skip it after 5 seconds.

*Gospel- Traditional Protestant Hymn*

Pass it On (Kenny Wesley)


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

While I'm not a Christian, I love Christianity and its rich historical culture. 

My favorite Christian themed songs are "Not I," by the Christian death metal band "Demon Hunter," and "Stolen Prayer" by Alice Cooper (a born again Christian).


----------



## DefendAll

json-crank it up
json- you are not a goon
lecrae-god is enough
lecrae-dont waste your life
lecrae-go hard*
lecrae-walking on water
dwayne tryumf- i dont pack a mattic


----------



## kc1895

My fav. Christian song is "Revive Me" by Jeremy Camp. I like how he pours out his heart with lyrics pulled directly from Psalm. I'll post it so you _people_ can rejoice-

Consider my affliction and please deliver me
Plead my cause and redeem me
Salvation's not for the wicked
For they don't seek your word
Great are your tender mercies Lord

Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, that I may seek your word 
Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, oh Lord

You give me understanding
According to your word
Great peace for those who seek your face
I long for salvation
My lips shall praise your name
I rejoice in the treasure of your keep

Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, that I may seek your word
Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, oh Lord

For all my ways are before you
I let your hand become my help
My soul longs and adores you
Let my cry come before you oh Lord

Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, that I may seek your word
Revive me, according to your loving kindness
Revive me, oh Lord

Oh, Revive me
Revive me


----------



## lilyamongthorns

KYJE said:


> Lifehouse - "Everything"
> Jars of Clay - "Flood"
> Jars of Clay - "Love Came Down at Christmas"
> 
> Always love finding new stuff.


LIFE HOUSE EVERYTHING YES! Probably my favorite song ever! Kept me from wanting to commit suicide in my early years. I thought it was a love song. It wasn't until we sang it in church that I realize that song is totally about God. And it was like God, you've been speaking to me all of this time. A lot of tears when we sing this song in church.

I'll have to give Jars of Clay a listen.


----------



## KYJE

I thought the same thing. Haha. It's amazing how different a tone it takes on when you realize what it's really about, hm? Probably the most perfectly-worded and -tuned song about how one feels about God that I've ever heard. It's gotten me through some pretty difficult times as well, and is one of those tunes I come back to time and again, no matter how I'm feeling, just to be uplifted.


----------



## MobiusX

what if it's of a different genre? hip hop? have too many favorite songs, one of them:


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Okay, I figured out how to post youtube videos on here.

Songs for those who feel insecure:


----------



## lilyamongthorns




----------



## lilyamongthorns

Also, you live in London, Ontario, are you familiar with Tessa Virtue & Scott Moir? I'm a huge fan of theirs.

I must note, they are ice dancers, lol. So this is off topic.


----------



## millenniumman75

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I am not religious at all, but back in high school, a friend introduced me to a song called "God of wonders" by Third Day. Super good song.


I like this song.

I really like "We Speak to Nations" 




TobyMac's "Lose My Soul" featuring Kirk Franklin and Mandisa




"The first thing that prospers should be inside of me" wow 

and his song "Get Back Up"


----------



## millenniumman75

MobiusX said:


> what if it's of a different genre? hip hop? have too many favorite songs, one of them:


there's hip-hop, rap, and even heavy metal Christian music. If God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are behind the music, it's all good.


----------



## Gunter

Omogsh has no one heard of School of Worship? If you're into the rock stuff you'll definitely like them. I don't listen to the rock Genre often, but Chrisitan Rock is pretty powerful to me. Christ In Me is the stuff :boogie
Nice vocals


----------



## The Sorrow

My two favoras are:
+Gloria in excelsis Deo
+Asperges me
as Gregorian chants in holy tridentine mass :yes


----------



## Cipher

Some of my favorites are:

Hanging on by a thread by The Letter Black
You'll Come by Hillsong
I need you to love me by Barlowgirl
Oceans from the rain by Seventh Day Slumber


----------



## Royals

Let's get our praise on


----------



## basuraeuropea

pretty much all songs from jars of clay's original self-titled album.


----------



## MobiusX

Just uploaded it. The lyrics are on the youtube video description.

The lyrics are on the youtube video description.


----------



## lilyamongthorns




----------



## Sierpinski

I'm not Christian, so perhaps my opinion won't count for much. But I do think it's unfortunate that there aren't more Michaelmas songs nowadays.


----------



## FadeToOne

'Awakening" by Chris Tomlin is super.


----------



## Jenloo

this one always cheers me up when I'm down


----------



## Killer2121




----------



## bidde

Jesus music. 
:boogie


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Brian76 said:


> does the passion of the christ soundtrack count?


Yes, it does. I love that soundtrack, makes me feel something. John Debney is also one of my favorite composers.


----------



## shyshisho

Van Morrison had a lot of good Christian-themed songs in the late 80s to early 90s, e.g.:


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Although I'm Jewish (But then again, so was Jesus, so I'm probably in good company, here.), mine would have to be "Stole Prayer" by Alice Cooper, from his album _The Last Temptation._ And yes, surprise! Alice Cooper is a Christian.


----------



## Ironpain

I only just heard this song so it's not a favorite but I wanted to post this song here. It's a song that applies to us. I heard about it on a tv special called 100 Huntley Street, a teenage girl was talking about depression and trying to commit suicide and she spoke about being in her car cutting herself and bleeding and turning on the radio and coming upon a Christian Radio station and she heard this song. They showed the lyrics and I came and looked the song up. It's called Strong Enough by Matthew West.


----------



## chantellabella




----------



## basuraeuropea

jill phillips - tell me again

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Tell+Me+Again/1WPP4U/overview?src=5
(sorry, i can't find the track on youtube)


----------



## Royals

Don Moen 




Flyleaf 




Israel Houghton/Michael W. Smith


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool

Laudetur Jesus Christus!
I just love Credo III sung at Holy Mass (this is real music):


----------



## Raphael200

Houtkruis,I love this song,It means wooden cross.but I'm sure most of u know that.Sorry for my Afrikaans sometimes.


----------



## Royals

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Houtkruis,I love this song,It means wooden cross.but I'm sure most of u know that.Sorry for my Afrikaans sometimes.


I understand. It is translated 'houten kruis' (wooden cross) in Dutch


----------



## TimeConsumer

Enjoy.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

TimeConsumer said:


> Enjoy.


Wow. It's great, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lion Rawr

Hold Me! & I just realized the views have shot up like crazy... sorry if someone already posted this (I haven't watched some of the ones posted yet).


----------



## alittleunwell

One that hits me from both a Christian standpoint and as an SA sufferer is "Outcast" from Kerry Roberts. Great youth song as well.






And one that helped me a lot during my darkest times was "Bring the Rain" by MercyMe. The Chorus is a prayer I prayed often.

_"Bring me joy, bring me peace, bring the chance to be free_
_Bring me anything that brings You Glory,_
_And I know they'll be days when this life brings me pain,_
_but if that's what it takes to praise You,_
_Jesus bring the rain."_

I also love "Cry Out To Jesus" by Third Day.

_"There is hope for the helpless, rest for the weary,_
_ and love for the broken heart_
_Grace and forgiveness, mercy and healing, _
_He'll meet you whereever you are_
_Cry out to Jesus."_


----------

